# شارك معنا في الموضوع الاسبوعي - نأمل تعاون الجميع



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (16 مايو 2006)

موضوع يتم تحديثه كل اسبوع​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،،

هذا الموضوع هو تنفيذ لفكرة رائعة طرحتها الزميلة عبير حسن (في هذا الموضوع) ، وهو تجميع ما نعرفه جميعا عن موضوع معماري او عمراني موحد بشكل اسبوعي ،، وهي فكرة رائعه يمكن ان تكون سبيلا لتجميع المعرفة وتوحد الجهود لإلقاء أكبر قدر من الضوء على موضوع معين. سيتم فهرسة المواضيع حسب ظهورها هنا في هذا الموضوع ،، وسيكون اقتراح الموضوعات التي يرغب الاعضاء في طرحها في الموضع الاصلي (على هذا الرابط).

الاسبوع الاول 
المعماري صلاح زيتون
شارك معنا بما تعرفه عن المعماري صلاح زيتون في هذا الرابط.

الاسبوع الثاني 
العمارة البيئية
شارك معنا بما تعرفه عن العمارة البيئية ، ركوزها وأمثلتها من خلال هذا الرابط

الاسبوع الثالث 
اسس تقويم مشاريع طلبة الهندسة المعمارية 
شارك بتجربتك بما تعرفه عن الاسس المعتمدة أو المعروفة او المعمول بها لتقييم مشاريع الطلبة.

الاسبوع الرابع
عمارة المسجد وتحديث الطراز
شارك برأيك حول تحديث الطراز المعماري لعمارة المساجد


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (16 مايو 2006)

فكرة جيده واتضامن معكم فيها ..وجزي الله خيرا صاحبتها وجعله في ميزان حسناتها يوم القيامه


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (16 مايو 2006)

[blink]بعون الله توكلنا
وانا معاااااااااااكم [/blink]


----------



## جار الجار (17 مايو 2006)

[FRAME="8 70"]نتمنى المزيد من الأفكار الرائعة[/FRAME]


----------



## أبن بحرى (17 مايو 2006)

والله بجد بنتمنى هذة الفكرة


----------



## ام حبيبة (17 مايو 2006)

ادعوا لنا أن تمر فترة امتحانانتا على خير ان شاء الله الله وأن تكلل بالنجاح والتي تنتهي يوم 18 ولذلك أتمنى تأخير الانتهاء من د/ صلاح زيتون لمدة يومين أو ثلاثة حتى تتسنى لي المشاركة 00وأنا متشوقة جدا اليها 000000000000 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء00000


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (18 مايو 2006)

موضوع رائع .. وأتمنى التركيز بالمواضيع الثرية بمعلومات تخصصية أكثر دقة وفائدة 

وتسلم يالغالي فيصل على مجهودك الرائع وعسى ربي لا يحرمنا منك


----------



## ahmed_d (18 مايو 2006)

:15: الفكره ممتازه , وهيا بنا نحو جمع المعلومات والله الموفق...
على قدر أهل العزم تأتى العزائم وتأتى على قدرالكرام المكارم 
وتعظم فى عين الصغير صغارها وتعظم فى عين العظيم العظائم


----------



## ahmed_d (18 مايو 2006)

:15: الفكره ممتازه , وهيا بنا نحو جمع المعلومات والله الموفق...
على قدر أهل العزم تأتى العزائم وتأتى على قدرالكرام المكارم 
وتعظم فى عين الصغير صغارها وتصغر فى عين العظيم العظائم


----------



## سامر كمال (19 مايو 2006)

فكرة جيدة لتكريس جهود الأعضاء نحو موضوع معين ويمكنه أن يكون كبحث أسبوعي مطلوب من كل عضو (مثل أيام زمان أيام الجامعة ) 

وأقترح موضوع يمكنك يا أخي فيصل تحديد أسبوع معين له وهو
العمارة العربية القديمة وعلاقتها بالهندسة الكونية والنسب والأعداد وكيف يمكن دراستها وتطبيقها في الواقع الحالي


----------



## حجرالرياض (20 مايو 2006)

اخوي فيصل السلام عليكم

اوجه لك الشكر الجزيل لتغاعلك مع اراء وكتابات الاعضاء كما اشكر الاخت عبير على هذا الطرح الذي اتمنى ان يستمر وهذا العشم .

واقترح ان يطرح موضوع عن الهندسة القيمية التي كما تعلمون اصبحت الآن هي اساس كل مجالات الهندسة .

وشكرا مرّة اخرى​


----------



## المهندس الصنعاني (21 مايو 2006)

*فكرة رائعة*

موضوع في غاية الروعة ونشكركم على هذا الجهد ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, الصنعاني:81:


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (21 مايو 2006)

اشكر جميع من شارك في هذا الموضوع ،، تم إختيار الموضوع الثاني عن العمارة البيئية ، وسيتم مناقشة الهندسية القيمية وعلاقتها بالعمارة في موضوع لاحق ان شاء الله (حجر الرياض) ، وبالنسبة لموضوع المعماري صلاح زيتون فإنه سيبقى - وكذلك باقي المواضيع - لمن لديه زيادة في اي وقت ، وسيكون الرجوع اليها سهلا لان رابطها سيظل موجودا هنا (أم حبيبة).

للجميع التحية والتقدير.


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (21 مايو 2006)

*[frame="11 70"]
فكرة رائعة 
بارك الله فيكم​[/frame]

ولكن لدي سؤال لو كان طرح موضوع كهذا من قبل هل يعاد ارفاق الرابط الخاص به ثانية *


----------



## منمنه (21 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا اختكم الجديدة
وعجبتنى الفكرة جدا وان شاء الله بشارك معاكم على قد جهدى
اختكم منمنه


----------



## arc_fares (22 مايو 2006)

فكرة ممتازة جدا ........
و بالتوفيق للجميع.........


----------



## Eng.Rose (23 مايو 2006)

فكرة ممتازه 
وكنت دائما احب انو الموضوعات من هذا النوع الرد فيها يكون بزيادة عليها لمن لديه معلومات
ولا نكتفي فقط بقول شكرا للطرح وهذه العبارات لكي تكون المشاركه فعاله والموضوع قيم 
والحمد لله سيتم ذلك اذا طبقنا على هذه الموضوعات وغيرها ايضا 
اشكرك اخي فيصل على هذه الفكرة وان شاء الله يشارك فيها الجميع 
بارك الله لك وفيك


----------



## عبير حسن (24 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على تفعيل الفكرة ونرجو ان تلاقى النجاح واتمنى من كل المشتركين بالموقع المشاركة حتى يتم جمع اكبر قدر من المعلومات 
*[frame="11 70"]شكر خاص للمشرف العام فيصل الشريف على تنفيذه للاقتراح [/frame]*


----------



## fr_artist (25 مايو 2006)

ان شاءالله ابذل جهدي ولكن ما موضوع الاسبوع المقبل


----------



## بسنت (26 مايو 2006)

بلييييييييييييييز المشاركة بعد الامتحاناااااااات
وادعوا لنا


----------



## nebboo (27 مايو 2006)

باذن الله أحاول المشاركه في هذه الفكره الجميله.


----------



## soso2006 (1 يونيو 2006)

فكرة جيدة لتكريس جهود الأعضاء نحو موضوع معين ... ان شاء الله معكم


----------



## ahmedarc2000 (1 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود
ارجوا طرح مناقشة العمارة بين الماضى والحاضر (مفهوم القديم والجديد فى العمارة)
شكرا


----------



## عبدالله2006 (2 يونيو 2006)

فكرة رائعة ورائدة اتمنى ان تستمر وان نخرج من كل موضوع بتوصيات لكي تكون لكل منا اهداف يحقق من خلالها تلك التوصيات ان امكن ، واويد فكرة طرح موضوع الهندسة القيمية لانها مهمة جدا والكثير يجهل معناها وفوائدها .


----------



## a_colorgroup (4 يونيو 2006)

الموضوع ممتاز بل أكثر من ذلك وانا على استعداد بالمشاركة

بس سؤال مين ؟؟؟؟ صلاح زيتون!!!


----------



## ahmedmaree (6 يونيو 2006)

موضوع في غاية الروعة ونشكركم على هذا الجهد وان شاء اللة عند المقدرة على الافادة من معلومات ولكن اريد منكم جميعا كيف امدكم بالمعلومات وشكر


----------



## لندا محمد (7 يونيو 2006)

الفكرة مممممتازة وان شاء الله احاول اشارك فيها.:14:


----------



## أبو زياد (16 يونيو 2006)

أعزائي .. أشكركم على هذه الفكرة الرائعة
وأقترح أن تطول المدة عن الأسبوع .. يعني أسبوعين تكون مدة مناسبة حتى نتفادى ظروف العمل أو المناسبات أو ما إلى ذلك مما قد لا يعطي فرصة للمواصلة في مختلف موضوعات المنتدى الرائع في خلال الأسبوع الواحد .. وأكرر شكري مرة أخرى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (23 يونيو 2006)

أشكر الجميع على تفاعلهم مع الفكرة ، ونأمل ان نرى مشاركات اكثر في المواضيع ، واقتراح ما ترونه مناسبا لأن يكون موضوعا للنقاش ، كما اوافق الزميل ابو زياد على اقتراحه ان يكون التحديث دوريا وليس اسبوعيا للاسباب التي ذكر واسباب اخرى كذلك ،، ولقد تم اختيار موضوع النقاش لهذه المره عن تحديث الطراز المعماري لعمارة المساجد ،،

للجميع التحية والتقدير ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله.


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (7 يوليو 2006)

*اقتراح*

اقتراح

مناقشة موضوع التصميم لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة اي تصميم المباني بحيث يستطيع الشخص المعاق جسديا من الوصول الى ودخول واستعمال المبنى ومرافقه بدون الحاجة للمساعدة من لاخرين

To allow a person with a physical disability to independently get to, enter, and use a site, facility, building, or elemnt

وهذا شرط اجباري على كل تصميم في امريكا وان لم يكن كذلك في العالم العربي فسيكون عما قريب


----------



## admin99 (7 يوليو 2006)

^_^


فكره ممتازه


----------



## طارق1403 (13 يوليو 2006)

*فكرة ممتازة*

السلام عليكم 
اخوكم مشارك جديد . وراح اقدكم كل ماهو مستطاع من اجل انجاح هذه الفكرة ولتعم الفائدة للجميع
وبالتوفيق.....:75:


----------



## معمارى مبتدئ (16 يوليو 2006)

*موضوع غاية فى الروعة*

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق والجميل


----------



## mostafa10 (18 يوليو 2006)

انا معكم انشاء الله في المواضيع الخاصه بالعماره البيئيه


----------



## جوري94 (18 يوليو 2006)

الفكرة أكثر من جيدة إنما هي رائعة أتمنى أن أستطيع مشاركتكم ولو بالقليلوالسلام عليكم


----------



## ROZE1 (5 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ....
مضت على طرح ألفكره ثلاثة أشهر فأين ألمشاركات أيها ألمهندسون ألعرب وألسؤال ألى مؤسس ألفكره لو كانت عن موضوع سياسي لأنهالت ألمشاركات .. مع دعائنا لكم


----------



## eng_afify (14 أغسطس 2006)

فكره رائعه و لكن كيف يمكن الاشتراك 
فلدي مجموعه من الكتب الديجيتال 
كيف يمكن ارفاقها بالموضوع


----------



## ابن البلد (14 أغسطس 2006)

علينا الاهتمام بالفن الاسلامي العام , شكلا وفلسفة


----------



## عمر طالب (3 سبتمبر 2006)

It Is A Good Idea For Us 
Thanks For All.......,
Sorry I Have Not Arabic Keyboard


----------



## Ahmednibo (29 سبتمبر 2006)

الفكرة ممتازة وستكون انشاء الله ثرية بالمعلومات المفيدة وسنكون معكم باذن الله .
واقترح ان يطرح موضوح الثورة الرقمية وتاثيرها على العمارة والعمران.


----------



## mohmed capo (7 أكتوبر 2006)

الفكرة رائعة وهذا يعتبر تضامن معمارى رائع لكى نرقى بالفكر المعمارى ونصل الى ما نتمناة جميعا من علم العمارة


----------



## دوره (7 أكتوبر 2006)

فكرة مميزة وجميلة 
ارجو المشاركة 
ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## اميره صلاح (12 أكتوبر 2006)

بجد يا بشمهندسين فكرة جميلة جدا واتمنى ان موضوع تقييم مشاريع الطلبة ياخد حقه فى النقاش لان بيتهيئ لى ان ده مشكلةعند طلبة كتير


----------



## عبدالفتا الشامي (13 أكتوبر 2006)

*الـــــــــــــــــــــــلى كل المتميزين*

اليكم ايها المتالقين في سماء منتدانا الاغر اليكم الشكر على كل ما تقدموة .

ولي طلب بسيط ياريت تجدوة لي .
الطلب هــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو:
(المؤتمرات المعماريه للحفاظ على المدن التاريخيه)
بالاشارة الى الموضوع اعلاة .
فلي طلب اليكم ايها السادة الكرام كا ماتعرفوة عن هاي المؤتمرات مثل(مؤتر اثينا -ومؤتمر واشنطن -ومؤتمر بروكسل وغيرها من المؤتمرات التي لم اعرفها ولم اتذكرها الان)
ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير .




المحتار .


----------



## منتهى الصدق (14 أكتوبر 2006)

والله هى الفكره حلوه بس ان شاء الله تكون المواضيع اكثر تخصص يعنى ليه مايكونش الموضوع نوع معين من المبانى عشان اللى ما عندوش خبره يستفيد من الناس اللى عندهم


----------



## عبدالفتا الشامي (14 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا على التفا عل*

اولا اليك اخي كل الشكر على التفاعل في هاي الموضوع واظن الموضوع شيق وحيستفيد منه الجميع خصوصا في المباني التاريخيه وكيفيه الحفاظ عليها وما كان نص المؤتمرات العالميه في الحفاظ على هاي المدن مثل مؤتمر اثيناء ومؤتمر واشنطن ومؤتمر روما وغيرها من المؤتمرات العالميه الخاصه في الحفاظ على المدن التاريخيه وما هو واقع المدن التاريخيه اليوم وكيف نستطيع القول عن هاي المؤتمرات وكيفيه تطبيقها على الواقع الملموس .
ان كانت غير مطبقه و خصوصا في عالمنا العربي والاسلامي .

اتمنى من الجميع التفاعل في هاي الموضوع .




والسلام ختام .
الشامي


----------



## ramez_911 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

و الله ما قصرتم 
فكرة جامدة و اتمنى ان اشارك معكم باذن الله تعالى
كل عام و انتم بخير
و لا تنسوا ارسال بعض الكعك لى ......


----------



## كلكامش (20 أكتوبر 2006)

معكم ان شاء الله


----------



## Meemar (2 نوفمبر 2006)

الفكرة ممتازة تهدف الى تبادل المعرفة والمعلومات وتعميمها
وأرجو أن يكون العرض علمياً لما في الأسلوب العلمي من وضوح يؤدي الغرض المطلوب بشكل مركّز


----------



## nadiarch (8 نوفمبر 2006)

فكرة حلوة كتير


----------



## معمارية صغيرة (14 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
الحقيقه ده أول يوم لي في الملتقي 
وعجبتني بجد هذه الفكره التي احاول جاهدتا ان اشارك فيها
وانا بحاول الاندماج معاكم , ولكن اهتماماتي كلها في التخطيط بناءا علي موضوع رسالتي.
اختكم في الله


----------



## إمبراطور المهندسين (14 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً أخوي فيصل:
بس ياليت يضاف اسبوع عن تنسيق المواقع والتخطيط العمراني


----------



## sasy0o0o (17 نوفمبر 2006)

جميلة جدا جدا فكرة الهندسة القيمية


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (4 ديسمبر 2006)

ممتاز و الى الامام


----------



## اريز (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*معماري سوداني*

أنا نعكم إنشاء الله


----------



## masa_arch2010 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

دى اول مشاركاتى وانا اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع مفيد 
بجد الموضوع فكته كويسه ومفيده


----------



## عاشق المعمار (12 ديسمبر 2006)

فكرة جيدة 
واتمنى من الجميع المشاركة 
بقدر مايستطيع لتعم الفائدة


----------



## معماري نجد (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*نشكركم على هذا الاثراء للعمارة وامل ان يطرح ترتيب المواضع أي 1-اسبوع المعماريين 2- اسبوع الفكر المعماري او المدارس 3- جوائز الاغاخان .........الخ.
وبهذا نكون مكتبة للمنتدى تفيد من اراد بالتزود المعماري وذلك بجهود الاخوان والمشرفين .*


----------



## yosy2008 (27 ديسمبر 2006)

اقتراح جميل و يفيد المهندسين المعمارين ليعرفوا التاريخ من ذوى الخبرة


----------



## zoubir (29 ديسمبر 2006)

فكرة جيدة لتبادل المعارف


----------



## mimaacc (9 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا اختكم الجديدة
وعجبتنى الفكرة جدا لكن كنت أود أن أعرف اذا كان ممكن المشاركة باللغة الفرنسية لأنني من الجزائر 
للجميع التحية والتقدير


----------



## Adel Saadani (11 يناير 2007)

> وعجبتنى الفكرة جدا لكن كنت أود أن أعرف اذا كان ممكن المشاركة باللغة الفرنسية لأنني من الجزائر


هذا مشين يا أخت . تجعلين من يقرأهذا يشعر كأن الجزائر بلد فرنسي 
لست أدري بأي لغة كتبت مشاركتك أصلا.
أنا أيضا جزائري لكنني أقدس لغتي ولا أرضى أن يقال هذا عن بلدي.


----------



## معمارى/جميل شمسان (11 فبراير 2007)

ان الفكره جيده جدا لما لها من استفاده ومعرفه جيده للعماره
وانا مستعد للمشاركه معكم انشاء الله


----------



## archocine (1 مارس 2007)

فكرة رائعة واريد المساعدة


----------



## يزن العرابي (3 مارس 2007)

فكرة اكثر من رائعه و ارجو الزيادة في مثل هذه المواضيع


----------



## amalhardi (4 مارس 2007)

فكرة رائعة


----------



## amalhardi (4 مارس 2007)

فكرة جميلة ياريت تشاركونى معاكم


----------



## goodgirl (5 مارس 2007)

والله بنتمنى ففرة حلوة


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (12 مارس 2007)

فكره غايه فى الجمال


----------



## احمدصابر (14 مارس 2007)

المواضيع اكثر من رائعة وفقق الله


----------



## batool2 (15 مارس 2007)

*المشكله ان انا موا*

:55: المشكله ان انا موا مهندسه فهل اشارك معكم بعض من المصور المنقوله مع مخطط لها :55: 

ولان هاويه الهندسه المعماريه فقط وليس حتى مجالي وياريت احد يسعدني كيف ارسم :55: 

مخطط لان عندي هوايه في الراسم وشكرا لكم ....:55: 

اختكم :55: 

قطريه بتول......:55: 

:80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80:


----------



## arch_hamada (16 مارس 2007)

*على بركة الله*

بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
فكرة رائعة وان شاء الله اتمنى ان افيد واستفيد 
وتوكلنا على الله
كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان فى الميزان حبيبتان الى الرحمن سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## New_Arch (17 مارس 2007)

فكرة جديدة وتؤدي الى الاهتمام اكثر بالمواضيع المطروحة وجزاك الله كل خير يا اخ فيصل انت والاخت عبير


----------



## ال جواد (23 مارس 2007)

موضوعات أخاذة أتمنى لكم مزيد التقدم


----------



## حمدى العوضى (5 أبريل 2007)

الموضوع جميل جدآ 
وياريت نتناول موضوع تطور العمارة عبر الحضارات وفائدة هذا التطور
 معمارى مسلم


----------



## فاديكو (8 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فاديكو (8 أبريل 2007)

بس عفوا كيف ممكن اشارك


----------



## همسات الليل (9 أبريل 2007)

فكره رائعه ومجهود أروع نشكركم جزيل الشكر:75: :75: :75: :75:


----------



## eng _ marwa (16 أبريل 2007)

batool2 قال:


> :55: المشكله ان انا موا مهندسه فهل اشارك معكم بعض من المصور المنقوله مع مخطط لها :55:
> 
> ولان هاويه الهندسه المعماريه فقط وليس حتى مجالي وياريت احد يسعدني كيف ارسم :55:
> 
> ...


حددي اكتر نوع المساعدة عشان نقدر نفيدك


----------



## haythamelmansy (21 أبريل 2007)

للعلم الشكر قليل جدا على القائمين والمشاركين فى هذه الجامعه الهندسيه العظيمه وهى ملتقى المهندسين العرب وأرجو فتح موضوع التخطيط السياحى أو تخطيط المراكز السياحيه لأنه مهم جدا


----------



## ثلوج الصيف (21 أبريل 2007)

والله فكرة حلوه وانشالله ما راح نبخل عليكو بما نعرف وسنسعي ونجتهد لمعرفة ما لم نعرفه ربنا يوفقك


----------



## عطيه امهدي (22 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم :الفكره جيده والله يكرم صاحبها مع فئق الشكر والاحترام


----------



## عطيه امهدي (22 أبريل 2007)

اثراء الملتقى بمواضيع هامه يشد نا اليكم في تواصل وجديه


----------



## عطيه امهدي (22 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم : اضافة لهذه المواضيع القيمه
نرجو اهتمامكم بمواضيع البرامج المعمار يه وكيفية العمل بها لا ن امكانياتها جيده
وتبقو حلوين لو زودوتنا بمعلومات عن الكتب العربيه لمثل هالبرامج 
ودمتم منارة للمهندسين....:63:


----------



## ahmett70 (1 مايو 2007)

بارك الله بكم جميعا اقترح بحث موضوع هندسة الواجهات الزجاجية مع الالكبونت اي الكومبزت وكل من لديه صور تخص هذا الموضوع ارسالها لفائدة الجميع مع الشكر


----------



## ليلي احمد محرم (3 مايو 2007)

ان فكرة اختيار موضوع واحد للمناقشة من قبل الاعضاء فكرة جيدة جدا واشكر المهندسة عبير على هذه الفكرة ، تتبقى كيفية تحديد الموضوع المشترك . ومع احترامي الشديد للمهندس المعماري صلاح زيتون إلا ان هذا الموضوع قد لا يكون شيقاً أو على الاقل كبداية لتفعيل الفكرة والتي تحتاج لموضوع قوي يشد الأعضاء للمشاركة لذا اعتقد انه لو تم تجميع العديد من المقترحات من قبل المشاركين ثم يتم الاختيار من بينها كبرنامج شهري للمناقشات قد يكون اكثر فاعلية وإيجابية. وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله.


----------



## مهم (3 مايو 2007)

_ موضوع جدا رائع وممتاز انشالله انا معكم _
_توكلناعلى الله  _

_وشكرا م/مهم_


----------



## كونان2008 (10 مايو 2007)

انا لااعرف معنى الهندسة القيمية اوانني اعرفها بمسطلح اخرى ارجو اعطائي معلومات عنها


----------



## كونان2008 (10 مايو 2007)

طبعا الهندسة القيمية التي ذكرها الاخ حجر الرياض


----------



## الزئبق (11 مايو 2007)

العمارة الخضراء:
احفضوا هذا العنوان جيدا فهو البديل القادم لمصطلح عمارة البيئة

فى العمارة الخضراء شمولية اكبر لمعنى المحافظة على البيئة 
وفى دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة وتحديدا فى ابوظبي سيتم انشاء اول مدينة خضراء 
لا عوادم ولا سيارات ولا دخان ولا جو ملوث


----------



## حياة علي (27 مايو 2007)

بصراحة الفكرة ممتازة وحاشارك بشكل مكثف فيها انشاء الله


----------



## mo-ma (20 يونيو 2007)

سوف اشارك ان شاء اللة


----------



## aba zaid (25 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة انا عضو جديد والله الفكرة جيدة واتمنا ان تكلل بالنجاح هو في الحقيقة المهندس العربي بحاجة لهذه المنتديات والله المهندس يحس بان ليس له هوية ولا كيان واتمنئ لكم التوفيق وبارك الله فيكم اخوكم ابا زيد


----------



## ابو يوسف888 (26 يونيو 2007)

فكره ممتازه


----------



## أريج الايمان (28 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فكرة جميله جدا ومن شانها زياده ثقافتنا ان شاء الله هحاول اشارك معاكم علي قدر المستطاع


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (30 يونيو 2007)

أحييكم جميعا 
وفكرة راائعة 
لكم مني سلاااااااااااام وربنا يوفقكم


----------



## vrayman (1 يوليو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## vrayman (1 يوليو 2007)

فره جيده مشكور منكم ذلك


----------



## arch_hamada (1 يوليو 2007)

انا اتمنى موضوع العمارة المستدامة
وياريت اى شخص يوضع اى معلومة 
يقول على المرجع او المصدر 
حتى يمكننا استخدام المعلومة 
ووضعها فى اى بحث علمى


----------



## المهندس قسام (4 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم ... فكرة ناجحة بإذن الله تعالى


----------



## خالد محمد سعيد (28 يوليو 2007)

والله فكرة جيدة وانشاء الله تغم الفائده


----------



## خالد محمد سعيد (28 يوليو 2007)

والله فكرة جيدة وانشاء الله تعم الفائده


----------



## أحمد الخير (29 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله الفكرة رائعة وأتمنى من الله عز وجل أن يوفقنى بمشاركة نافعة أخوكم سامح


----------



## arch_hamada (30 يوليو 2007)

انا اتمنى موضوع العمارة المستدامة
وياريت اى شخص يوضع اى معلومة 
يقول على المرجع او المصدر 
حتى يمكننا استخدام المعلومة 
ووضعها فى اى بحث علمى


----------



## architect_student (30 يوليو 2007)

الصراحه كل الافكار روعه وتستاهل النقاش
موفقين :15:


----------



## أحمد ماضي (12 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وأنا أيضا سوف أشارك ان شاء الله تعالى ودعواتكم لنا بالتوفيق والسداد
أخوكم الجديد أيضا أحمد ماضي


----------



## عبدالله بوشليبي (14 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا اخ فيصل والله الموضع جدا جيد يرفع من الثقافة والتحصيل الفكري لنا كامعماريين لكن اقترح عليكم لماذا لاتكون سيرة لسلسة من المعماريين المشهوريين حيث يوجد عندي عدد من المعماريين كاسيرة لهم ........الخ وشكرا


----------



## عبدالوهاب طاهر (18 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله توكلو من دون استئذان


----------



## أحمد الخير (29 أغسطس 2007)

الفكره أكثر من رائعه وبأمر الله أنا معاكم وجزى الله صاحبة الفكرة خيرا


----------



## شادي11 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

فكرة رائعة تمكننا من زيادة رصيدنا المعلوماتي وكدلك من اثراء معلوماتنا( معكم بأدن الله)


----------



## أروى (11 سبتمبر 2007)

فكرة راااااااااااااااااااااائعة 
وانا هتفاعل معكم فى الفكرة الروعة دى


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (12 سبتمبر 2007)

فعلا فكرة رائعة ..
ممكن توسيع المواضيع؟؟؟ و ان شاء الله الفائدة للجميع


----------



## mustafa756i (21 سبتمبر 2007)

اوكي مثل هذه المشاركات والمناقشات سوف تنمي المعلومات في العالم العربي جزاكم الله خير


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (22 سبتمبر 2007)

الجميع متحمس ولا مشاركات ولا مناقشات شيئ عجيب


----------



## anoo1 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع رائع ..


----------



## anoo1 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

فعلا فكرة رائعة ..
ممكن توسيع المواضيع


----------



## gohary (24 سبتمبر 2007)

ممتاز فكرة حلوة جدا


----------



## gohary (24 سبتمبر 2007)

ديما للامام


----------



## rony1311 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​انا عندى ياجماعة كتب كلها اصدارتها اجنبية للى عايز كتب عن جميع اسس التصميم المعمارى واعمال التنفيذ والديكور والتخطيط وكتب اخرى مرتبطة بالعمارة ممكن يراسلنى او يتصل بيا بس يكون من داخل مصر ,وحالينا معايا بعض الكتب عن الانشاء واصدراتها اجنبية برده
رقم التليفون:/ 0125947759
م:/ كريم شعبان​


----------



## أبن الفيحاء-حسن (27 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
عاشت الايادي مواضيع جيدة


----------



## hani240875 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*العمارة التفككية*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كل عام وانتم بخير
مشاركتى هى اعطاء الفرصة لمناقشة ما هو جديد وحديث مثلا العمارة التفككية أو ما وصل له العلم من مبتكرات فى التصميم .
شكرا م. هانى


----------



## اسماعيل بلخير (1 أكتوبر 2007)

فكرة عملية جدا من أختنا عبير , يمكن تطويرها وتثمينها بمشاركة كل المهندسين 
 شكرا.


----------



## محمد الخضور (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*م . محمد الخضور*

السلام عليكم
الفكره رائعه وتجميع الافكار والنقاش سيثري اي موضوع سيتم بحثه ويمكن تجميع اراء المعماريين لتصبح وسيله تعليميه من واقع التجربه العمليه للمهندسين ....تحياتي لكم :69: :69: :69:


----------



## مازن ابو مؤمن (19 أكتوبر 2007)

الحقيقه الفكره رائعه واتمنى المشاركه


----------



## نور الجنة (31 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
فكرة جميلة تفيد اى قسم من اقسام الهندسة حتى غير المعماريين
فانا ارى ان مختلف التخصصات يربطهم المعرفه ببعضهم البعض
ياريت يون اسم المعمارى الجارى عليه البحث كل اسبوع واضح ومميز حتى يسهل الوصول الى الموضوع


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (4 نوفمبر 2007)

فكرة جيدة ونتمنى مشاركة الجميع


----------



## موسى الجزائري (7 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
أنا عضو جديد
فكرة رائعة جدا على بركة الله........................................


> :28:


----------



## ياسر بن شعبان (7 نوفمبر 2007)

انا عضو أعتبر جديد أرجو كيفية إخباري عن كيفية المشاركة بما هو لدي من أفكار ومشاريع من خلال منبركم


----------



## نورالدين تو (4 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع في غاية الاهمية ونشكركم على هذا الجهد * بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (23 ديسمبر 2007)

فكرة ممتازة وتستاهل بذل جهد عليها 
انتظروا مشاركتي فيها قريباً
وشكراً لصحاب الفكرة


----------



## mustafa (2 يناير 2008)

والله الفكره جيدهة بس اتمنى انها تلاقي اهتمام من كل الاعضاء


----------



## فراس فراس (18 يناير 2008)

الفكرة جيدة نتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## فيتروفيوس (25 يناير 2008)

_فكرة رائعة .. على بركة الله _


----------



## سهام محمد عثمان (27 يناير 2008)

السلام علسكم ورحمة الله 
الفكر كلها جميلةجدا" ورائعه لكن وين المواضيع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## النوفره (29 يناير 2008)

الفكره جيده لكن ارى ان هناك مواضيع معماريه مهمه اكثر يجب طرحها مثلا عن واقع العمل الهندسي المعماري في البلاد العربيه , الهويه المعماريه في زمن العولمه , العقبات والصعوبات التي يواجهها المهندس العربي على اختلاف خبراتهم ... الخ


----------



## يزن العرابي (5 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووورين بجهودكم طلاب و مهندسين 
 و لكن انا اريد ان اطرح موضوع للمناقشه وانا اتكلم به عن تجربه اصبحت الان مشكلتنا المعماريه هي ايجاد دكتور معماري نستفيد منه على صعيد الخبره و التعليم لا يوجد دكاتره معمارين على قدر من المسؤوليه فاصبح الكثير منهم متخرج بشهادة قام بشرائها من مكان ما وانا لا اتكلم من باب التشاؤم ولكن انا اتحدث عن تجربه اين ذن نحن الطلاب من هذه المعادله التي تضر بنا و كل طالب منا لديه طموحات نريد ان نصل لها .................من يساعدنا اذن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....................


----------



## يزن العرابي (5 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووورين بجهودكم طلاب و مهندسين 
و لكن انا اريد ان اطرح موضوع للمناقشه وانا اتكلم به عن تجربه اصبحت الان مشكلتنا المعماريه هي ايجاد دكتور معماري نستفيد منه على صعيد الخبره و التعليم لا يوجد دكاتره معمارين على قدر من المسؤوليه فاصبح الكثير منهم متخرج بشهادة قام بشرائها من مكان ما وانا لا اتكلم من باب التشاؤم ولكن انا اتحدث عن تجربه اين ذن نحن الطلاب من هذه المعادله التي تضر بنا و كل طالب منا لديه طموحات نريد ان نصل لها .................من يساعدنا اذن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....................


----------



## مهم (5 فبراير 2008)

فكرة جدا رائعة وانشالله بنكون متعونين معكم


----------



## selfana (9 فبراير 2008)

اكيد رح اشارك في المواضيع 

وان شاء الله استطيع متابعتها كلها

وشكرا على الفكرة الحلوة والمفيدة


----------



## اياد مجيد (15 فبراير 2008)

هذا الموضوع ممتاز نتمنى لك بالموفقية


----------



## عراقية الاصل (15 فبراير 2008)

الفكرة حلوة وان شاء الله اقدر اساعدكم


----------



## orx alshami (16 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فكرة ممتازة واتمنى لها النجاح انشاء الله نكون من المشاركين

وشكرا للجميع

المها العربي


----------



## مهم (20 فبراير 2008)

موضوع جدا رائع وشكرا


----------



## المغربية (2 مارس 2008)

لكي تدرك قيمة الأربع سنوات ...

إسأل شخص متخرج من الجامعة حديثا

لكي تدرك قيمة السنة ...

إسأل طالب فشل في الاختبار النهائي

لكي تدرك قيمة الشهر ...

إسأل أم وضعت مولودها قبل موعده

لكي تدرك قيمة الأسبوع ...

إسأل محرر في جريدة أسبوعية

لكي تدرك قيمة الساعة ...

إسأل عشاق ينتظرون اللقاء

لكي تدرك قيمة الدقيقة ...

إسأل شخص فاته القطار, الحافلة أو الطائرة

لكي تدرك قيمة الثانية ...

إسأل شخص نجى من حادث

لكي تدرك قيمة الجزء من الثانية ...

إسأل شخص فاز بميدالية فضية في الأولومبياد

في الأغلب يكون الفرق بين الذهبي والفضي أجزاء قليلة من الثانية )

لكي تدرك قيمة الصديق ...

اخسر واحد

لكي تدرك قيمة الأخت ...

إسأل شخص ليس لديه أخوات

الوقت لا ينتظر أحد, وكل لحظة تمتلكها هي ثروة

وستستغلها أكثر, إذا شاركت بها شخص غير عادي

لكي تدرك قيمة الحياة ....

إسأل عن إحساس من على فراش الموت .

لكي تدرك قيمة ذكر الله .....

موت وشوف ماذا فقدت من عمرك وإنت غافل

يقول عالم أحياء أمريكي ..

أن هناك طبيب شاهد في طريقه كلب مصاب بكسر إحدى قوائمه ..

فحمله إلى عيادته البيطرية وقام بمعالجته ..

وبعد أن تماثل للشفاء أطلق الطبيب سراح الكلب ..

وبعد فترة من الزمن سمع الطبيب نباح كلب عند باب عيادته ..

فلما فتح الباب وجد الكلب الذي عالجه ومعه كلب آخر مصاب ..

فيا سبحان الله من الذي ألهمه وعلمه هذا !!

إنه الله !

يقول عالم الأحياء الأمريكي :

كان هناك قط لصاحب بيت يقدم له الطعام كل يوم ..

ولكن هذا القط لم يكتفي بالطعام الذي يقدمه له صاحب البيت ..

فأخذ يسرق من البيت الطعام ..

فأخذ صاحب البيت يراقب القط ..

فتبين أنه كان يقدم الطعام الذي يسرقه لقط آخر أعمى

لا إله إلا الله !

كيف كان هذا القط يتكفل بإطعام قط كفيف !!

أنها قدرة الله عز وجل !!

فأسمع قول الله تعالى ..

وما من دابة في الأرض ولافي السماء إلا على الله رزقها ... الآية ))

سبحان الله وبحمده . .

عدد خلقه ..

ورضا نفسه ..

وزنة عرشه ..

ومداد كلماته ..

وهذا موقف حدث بالعراق يحكيه شاب عراقي قائلا :

عندنا نؤمن بشي اسمه حية البيت (الحية = افعى (..

وحية البيت التي تعيش في البيت لاتؤذي ..

في أحد البيوت الريفية كان لأفعى صغار تحت كوم من التبن ..

وعندما أرادت المرأة العجوز صاحبة البيت رفع التبن ..

وجدت صغار الأفعى ..

فما كان منها إلا أن حملت الصغار إلى مكان قريب آمن ..

وعندما عادت الأفعى ولم تجد صغارها جن جنونها ..

واتجهت صوب إناء كبير فيه الحليب ..

وقامت بفرز سمها من أنيابها في الإناء ..

وبعد أن بحثت ووجدت صغارها في مكان قريب ..

عادت ورمت نفسها في الحليب ثم خرجت منه ..

واتجهت إلى رماد التنور وأخذت تتقلب به ليلتصق الرماد بجسمها ..

ثم عادت ودخلت في إناء الحليب لكي تعيبه ولا يستخدمه أهل البيت ..

وقد كانت المرأة العجوز تراقب هذا المنظر العجيب من بعيد ..

ولله في خلقه شؤون !!!!!!

تخيل أنك واقف يوم القيامه وتحاسب ولست بضامن دخول الجنة !! ..

وفجأة . .

تأتيك جبال من الحسنات لا تدري من أين؟ !

من الاستمرار بقول: سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم ..


----------



## المغربية (2 مارس 2008)

*[email protected]*

[لكي تدرك قيمة الأربع سنوات ...

إسأل شخص متخرج من الجامعة حديثا

لكي تدرك قيمة السنة ...

إسأل طالب فشل في الاختبار النهائي

لكي تدرك قيمة الشهر ...

إسأل أم وضعت مولودها قبل موعده

لكي تدرك قيمة الأسبوع ...

إسأل محرر في جريدة أسبوعية

لكي تدرك قيمة الساعة ...

إسأل عشاق ينتظرون اللقاء

لكي تدرك قيمة الدقيقة ...

إسأل شخص فاته القطار, الحافلة أو الطائرة

لكي تدرك قيمة الثانية ...

إسأل شخص نجى من حادث

لكي تدرك قيمة الجزء من الثانية ...

إسأل شخص فاز بميدالية فضية في الأولومبياد

في الأغلب يكون الفرق بين الذهبي والفضي أجزاء قليلة من الثانية )

لكي تدرك قيمة الصديق ...

اخسر واحد

لكي تدرك قيمة الأخت ...

إسأل شخص ليس لديه أخوات

الوقت لا ينتظر أحد, وكل لحظة تمتلكها هي ثروة

وستستغلها أكثر, إذا شاركت بها شخص غير عادي

لكي تدرك قيمة الحياة ....

إسأل عن إحساس من على فراش الموت .

لكي تدرك قيمة ذكر الله .....

موت وشوف ماذا فقدت من عمرك وإنت غافل

يقول عالم أحياء أمريكي ..

أن هناك طبيب شاهد في طريقه كلب مصاب بكسر إحدى قوائمه ..

فحمله إلى عيادته البيطرية وقام بمعالجته ..

وبعد أن تماثل للشفاء أطلق الطبيب سراح الكلب ..

وبعد فترة من الزمن سمع الطبيب نباح كلب عند باب عيادته ..

فلما فتح الباب وجد الكلب الذي عالجه ومعه كلب آخر مصاب ..

فيا سبحان الله من الذي ألهمه وعلمه هذا !!

إنه الله !

يقول عالم الأحياء الأمريكي :

كان هناك قط لصاحب بيت يقدم له الطعام كل يوم ..

ولكن هذا القط لم يكتفي بالطعام الذي يقدمه له صاحب البيت ..

فأخذ يسرق من البيت الطعام ..

فأخذ صاحب البيت يراقب القط ..

فتبين أنه كان يقدم الطعام الذي يسرقه لقط آخر أعمى

لا إله إلا الله !

كيف كان هذا القط يتكفل بإطعام قط كفيف !!

أنها قدرة الله عز وجل !!

فأسمع قول الله تعالى ..

وما من دابة في الأرض ولافي السماء إلا على الله رزقها ... الآية ))

سبحان الله وبحمده . .

عدد خلقه ..

ورضا نفسه ..

وزنة عرشه ..

ومداد كلماته ..

وهذا موقف حدث بالعراق يحكيه شاب عراقي قائلا :

عندنا نؤمن بشي اسمه حية البيت (الحية = افعى (..

وحية البيت التي تعيش في البيت لاتؤذي ..

في أحد البيوت الريفية كان لأفعى صغار تحت كوم من التبن ..

وعندما أرادت المرأة العجوز صاحبة البيت رفع التبن ..

وجدت صغار الأفعى ..

فما كان منها إلا أن حملت الصغار إلى مكان قريب آمن ..

وعندما عادت الأفعى ولم تجد صغارها جن جنونها ..

واتجهت صوب إناء كبير فيه الحليب ..

وقامت بفرز سمها من أنيابها في الإناء ..

وبعد أن بحثت ووجدت صغارها في مكان قريب ..

عادت ورمت نفسها في الحليب ثم خرجت منه ..

واتجهت إلى رماد التنور وأخذت تتقلب به ليلتصق الرماد بجسمها ..

ثم عادت ودخلت في إناء الحليب لكي تعيبه ولا يستخدمه أهل البيت ..

وقد كانت المرأة العجوز تراقب هذا المنظر العجيب من بعيد ..

ولله في خلقه شؤون !!!!!!

تخيل أنك واقف يوم القيامه وتحاسب ولست بضامن دخول الجنة !! ..

وفجأة . .

تأتيك جبال من الحسنات لا تدري من أين؟ !

من الاستمرار بقول: سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم ..[/left][/right][/center][/center][/center]


----------



## ابو احمد رياض (6 مارس 2008)

الفكره جيده واطرح لكم موضوع حديث من المهم البحث فيه لانه احدث عماره في العصر الحديث 
 ( العماره المستدامه ) 

SUSTAINABLE ARCHECTURE


----------



## elkplawy (7 مارس 2008)

فكره جيله فعلا بس ياريت اي ممعماري بتتكلمو عنه ياريت اعماله وشكرا ليكو


----------



## sam16 (13 أبريل 2008)

سلام المقترح ممتاز وجزاكم الله خيرا وان شاء الله سنشارك جميعا ...وشكرا


----------



## sam16 (13 أبريل 2008)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## mo-ma (15 أبريل 2008)

ارجوا ارسال بعض نماذج التصميم للمسارح والبلاتوهات


----------



## المعمارية نورهان (21 أبريل 2008)

الفكرة حلوة خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص
(-:


----------



## المعماري اسامه (26 أبريل 2008)

صلاح زيتون وحسن فتحي مهندسان اهتموا بالعماره البيئيه واستعمال المواد الموجوده في البلد ( المواد المتاحه؟) لكن للاسف الغرب عرفهم وقدرهم قبلنا نحن العرب وهذا ما ورد بكتبهم.
صلاح زيتون مشهور بالكاميرا كان يفتخر بتصوير معالم ومباني كل الدول الذي يذهب اليها .
موضوع قيم درست عنه قبل 12 سنه تقريبا او اكثر.
اشكرك علي الموضوع


----------



## فهمى نديم (6 مايو 2008)

*فهمى نديم - القاهرة*

*انا فهمى نديم من القاهرة ولى طلب هام فهل تسلعدونى فى ايجاد من يساعدنى فانا احتاج من يساعدن بشدة وحتى لا يلوى زراعى احد فعملى بالسياسة جعلنى فى مرمى صيادى العثرات وانا الان الجأ لكم ولا افعل كل هذا الا لانى لا اريد ان اكون تحت رحمة الارتزاق من القلم فانا اعشق الحرية ولا يمكننى ان اطوع قلمى للمال ... فساعدونى ارجوكم*
انا بشتغل صحفى مش مهندس (وإن كنت أحب أن اكون خصوصا الان) المهم لانى مؤمن بضرورة حرية القلم حاولت ان انشىء شركة اتمكن من خلالها بتوفير نفقاتى دون اللجوء لاموال الصحافة التى لابد ان ندفع ثمنها من حرية القلم - المهم - انشأت شركة لانشاء وادارة المدن الترفيهية ونجحت بشكل معقول - المهم - دخلت فى مشروع انشاء مدينة ترفيهية(ملاهى) على حدود القاهرة والمطلوب منى الآن وفى غضون 10 ايام على الاكثر توفير رسومات هندسية مبدأية وأخرى معمارية بالاضافة لداتا شو للمشروع وأنا الان اريد من يساعدنى لتحقيق هذا الحلم والحصول على الارض مرهون بهذه الاحتياجات - وانا اريد من يساعدنى فى ذلك إما لوجه الله أو بمقابل معقول (مؤجل بكل الضمانات) حتى استطيع الحصول على الارض وتنفيذ المشروع بمشاركة احد البنوك التى تشطرط الحصول على الارض بشكل نهائى اولا وانا لدى كافة المعلومات والتفاصيل منها ان الارض مربعة 251م / 251م = 63000 م (15فدان) تحتوى على 5 افدنة ملاهى مائية و5 افدنة ملاهى جافة و5 افدنة بارك كبير وادارة ومجمع سنيما وخلافه ومع العلم بأن المبانى قليلة جدا نظرا لطبيعة المشروع واعلم ان هذا تحدى كبير ولكنى بالفعل اريد من يساعدنى بمقابل او بدون كما ذكرت ولكن مؤجل لانى صرفت اموالى كلها على الشركة ولا انوى الاستدانة ابدا ... فمن يا ترى يحب ان يغامر معى ؟؟ انتظر فالوقت يمر بسرعه امامى حتى 15/5/2008 - وتليفونى لمن يريد هو 0125761845 - وعنوانى فى باب اللوق بالقاهرة


----------



## الغانم برهام (12 يونيو 2008)

هذا الموضوع على ما أعتقد قديم


----------



## kho (19 يونيو 2008)

لماذالا نتوقف عند التصميم الداخلى ياخوانى لقد اصبح المعمارى اكثر سطحيه حيث اهتمامه بمنظر الواجهه والتى يمكن ان تكون على حساب التصميم الداخلى وليس المقصود الديكور ارجو من الاعضاء لفت الانتباه نحو هذه النقطه الهامه والتى لاتدرس


----------



## معماري المشروع (4 يوليو 2008)

*اخواني في الله*

هذه فكرة طيبة 
واتمني الاستفادة منها
وارجو منكم طرح موضوع العمارة الانشائية


----------



## ملكه الصمت (20 يوليو 2008)

فكره جميله 
جزيتم خيرا


----------



## المهندسة دنيا (21 يوليو 2008)

الفكرة كتير رائعة و كلنا مستعدين نتعاون مشان الكل يستفيد نشالله


----------



## محمد مرتضى تمام (26 يوليو 2008)

مجهود مشكور


----------



## م . ماجدة (28 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حقيقى فكرة رائعة وجديرة بالاحترام ، وجزاك الله خيراً يا أخت عبير على اقتراحك ، وبإذن الله أكون من المشاركين فيها وخصوصاً فى موضوع العمارة البيئية
بس عندى سؤال : هل كل موضوع له وقت محدد للاشتراك فيه؟
كمان أحب أقترح موضوع مهم وجديد وهو "العمارة الذكية "والتى تعتبر مبانى القرن الواحد والعشرين ويحزننى أن كثير من المهندسين لا يعرفوا عنه شئ برغم أنها موجودة فى البلاد الغربية من الثمانينات .
وأضم صوتى لصوت الأخ حجر الرياض فى موضوع " الهندسة القيمية "


----------



## وائل ايراجون (30 يوليو 2008)

م\ ماجده .... انا بردو معاكى فى فكرة عرض موضوع عن العماره الذكيه ..


----------



## مهندسة منه الله (30 يوليو 2008)

الموضوع حلو بحيث ان الجميع يتشارك ويتبادل المعلومات عن طريق التواصل مع الاخرين وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الفكرة


----------



## زينه (31 يوليو 2008)

حلوه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
انامعاكم ان شاء الله 
ايه موضوع الاسبوع ده


----------



## بلال مجدي أحمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
االفكره جميله وأود طرح فكرت شرح برنامج أوتوكاد مجانا وذلك على طريق المراسله وتسهيل تعمله في أقل وقت ممكن


----------



## عمار حسين الربيعي (19 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## اياد الباز (6 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم جزيلا


----------



## حسن علوش (13 سبتمبر 2008)

قكرة جميلة و ساحاول المشاركة فيها ان شاء الله


----------



## ايليا (15 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكورين على هذه المبادرة


----------



## المغربية (16 سبتمبر 2008)

تتجلى عظمة الخالق

في الحديث القدسي الشريف


قال سبحانه وتعالى: يا ابن آدم جعلتك في بطن أمك.. و غشيت وجهك بغشاء لئلا تنفر من الرحم وجعلت وجهك إلى ظهر أمك لئلا تؤذيك رائحة الطعام .. و جعلت لك متكأ عن يمينك و متكأ عن شمالك فأما الذي عن يمينك فالكبد... و أما الذي عن شمالك فالطحال ... و علمتك القيام و القعود في بطن أمك .. فهل يقدر على ذلك غيري ؟؟ فلما أن تمّت مدتك.. و أوحيت إلى الملك بالأرحام أن يخرجك فأخرجك على ريشة من جناحه. لا لك سن تقطع .... و لا يد تبطش ... و لا قدم تسعى .. فأنبعث لك عرقين رقيقين في صدر أمك يجريان لبنا خالصا.. حار في الشتاء و باردا في الصيف . و ألقيت محبتك في قلب أبويك. فلا يشبعان حتى تشبع ..!
ولا يرقدان حتى ترقد .. فلما قوي ظهرك و أشتد أزرك .. بارزتني بالمعاصي في خلواتك ... و لم تستحي مني . و مع هذا إن دعوتني أجبتك (و إن سألتني أعطيتك و إن تبت إليّ قبلتك)

من يقراها أن ينشرها على الأقل مره واحده قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و بلغوا عنى و لو آية


----------



## بيت القصيد (21 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع في غاية الروعة ونشكركم على هذا الجهد


----------



## سـليمان (4 أكتوبر 2008)

أبن بحرى قال:


> والله بجد بنتمنى هذة الفكرة


 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## نيرباص (5 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا عايزة كتاب نوفرت


----------



## THE MONSTER XP (6 أكتوبر 2008)

فكرة رائعة تستحق المتابعة
شكراً على الجهود


----------



## ابو علياء و عروب (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*نشكر كم*

تفاعل ممتاز


----------



## اميره طارق (10 أكتوبر 2008)

كل موضوع بيتبني علي فكرة ويارب تتحقق


----------



## بن ضو (24 أكتوبر 2008)

فكرة رائعة جدا لتسليط الضوء اكثر علي اي موضوع يهتم بالعمارة 
جزاكي الله خيرا عليه


----------



## محمد حسن عبدالعظيم (24 أكتوبر 2008)

القيم المعمارية


----------



## محمد حسن عبدالعظيم (24 أكتوبر 2008)

العمارة والعدالة


----------



## rawan_200699 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع جميل ولكن لو امكن إضافة موضوع العمارة الاسلامية
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## mehdi_b10 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*الفكره ممتازه.........................*


----------



## mehdi_b10 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة جيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدة


----------



## sadoboza (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الفكره فى مجملها رااااااائعه والله يجازى اصحابها كل الخير ولا تنسوا ياشباب الكتور الجميل والمعمارى الرائع دكتور - عصام صفى الدين للعماره الاسلاميه الله يعطيه الصحه وطول العمر عشرون عاما لم اسمع عنه شيئا لظروف الغربه والسفر
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير:12:​


----------



## اسامة معيتيق (20 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ...
والفكرة رائعة جدا واتمنى لها النجاح والاستمرار.


----------



## newinvester (21 نوفمبر 2008)

فكره رائعه بارك الله فيك


----------



## Alinajeeb (2 ديسمبر 2008)

شكل الناس خمدوا بس بدايتها حلوه


----------



## heshoo2010 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة جميلة


----------



## heshoo2010 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## نملة سحرية (12 يناير 2009)

كيف فين نشارك
بس يخلص الموضوع بأمل تحكو عن التخطيط البيئي


----------



## newart (16 يناير 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .​


----------



## ود المنتزهة (18 يناير 2009)

:13:ما أجمل ان نتعاون جميعاً لخدمة المنتدى على وجه الخصوص و خدمة العمارة على وجه العموم:13:


----------



## ritta99 (24 يناير 2009)

merci bocaux pour ces idées ses très idéal


----------



## تمر حنة (3 فبراير 2009)

*منتدى العمارة والتخطيط*

فكرة حلوة أوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
ويا رب تنجححححححححححححححححححححح:12::12:
:1::30::1:
والسلام ختام


----------



## تمر حنة (3 فبراير 2009)

:76:محتاجة نماذج عمارات سكنية وواجهات
 أرجو الاهتمام:86:


----------



## تمر حنة (3 فبراير 2009)

*منتدى العمارة والتخطيط*

_لم أجد أى رد بخصوص نماذج العمارات والواجهات_
_منتظرة الرد:11::11:_
_ :73: التوقيع: عاشقة الاقصى_


----------



## fhs (10 فبراير 2009)

موضع راااائع يستحق الانتظاااار :20:


----------



## fhs (10 فبراير 2009)

ياحرااااام

الله يكون في العون


----------



## سلوان الكليدار (15 أبريل 2009)

فكرة رائعة..وانا من هذا الملتقى ادعو المهندسين المعماريين(العراقيين تحديدا)الى فكرة انشاء مدرسة معمارية عراقية على غرار الباوهاوس الالمانية,ولكن تختلف عنها بانها تكون المنهل لفكر معماري عراقي يعتمد اساسا على محددات البيئتين الطبيعية والثقافية لارض الرافدين,والمنطلق الحقيقي لعمارة عراقية اصيلة تجمع بين التراث والمعاصرة


----------



## م ايمان اسماعيل (16 أبريل 2009)

فكرة جميلة جدا وجديدة فعلا وتستحق المتابعة 
تحياتي


----------



## السرحاني 2 (20 أبريل 2009)

فكره غايه في الروعه الى الامام يا شباب فالامر بحاجه الى الهمه العاليه


----------



## نسمة النيل (21 أبريل 2009)

الفكرة جيدة وانشاء الله ساشرك معكم بقدر المستطاع


----------



## justmoon (15 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم .. انشاء الله ربي يقدرني اني وأشارك معكم بكل جهدي


----------



## sayed mabrouk saad (16 مايو 2009)

بارك الله لكم ، علي هذه الافكار الرائعة ، ولمثل ذلك فليعمل العاملون ، و ان شاء الله تعالي ستجدون بالاتحاد المزيد ليملئ كلا منا الجزء الفارغ في كوب اخيه ، لان هذه الحياه مجرد تواصل 
شكرا لكم 
اخوكم سيد مبروك - مهندس تخطيط
مسقط - سلطنه عمان


----------



## ابراهيم عمر امبارك (26 مايو 2009)

*جمال الهمالى اللافى*

الاخوه /
لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم على هد العمل ونامل منكم موضوع دراسة المؤاثرات الخارجيه عند التصميم


----------



## ابراهيم عمر امبارك (26 مايو 2009)

*جمال الهمالى اللافى*

الاخوه /
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم على هد العمل ونامل منكم موضوع دراسة المؤاثرات الخارجيه عند التصميم


----------



## ابراهيم عمر امبارك (31 مايو 2009)

الاخوه المهندسين / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فكرة طيبه ونحن معكم على استعداد لما فيه الخير للبشريه


----------



## هند الدغار (2 يونيو 2009)

فكره رائعه واتمنى ان يأتى الدور على موضوع المبانى فى الوسط المائى فأنا مهتمه بهذا الموضوع بشكل شخصى


----------



## kho (27 يونيو 2009)

اتمنى ان تفيدوننا حول موضوع عن الطرز المعمارية كما اطلب منكم ان تفيدوننى بمادة علمية عن التشطيبات والمواد المستخدمة فى احدث الاساليب المتبعة فى اعمال التنفيذ


----------



## mohamed2009 (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه المشاركات قيمه وانا شخصيا مهتم بتلك المواضيع الشيقه والمشاركه فيها


----------



## احمد مرزوق محمد (10 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا واتمنى من الله ان لكون كا واحد منا على قدر المسئولية


----------



## athraa (13 يوليو 2009)

الفكرة ممتازة جدا وانا احي صاحب الفكرة لان فيها فائدة كبيرة للجميع


----------



## Eng.Ibraheim (13 يوليو 2009)

الفكرة ممتازة جدا .. أرجوا دوام المعرفة للجميع ......


----------



## omer_d (20 يوليو 2009)

فكرة جميلة ان نرى عالمنا العربي ينهض بعمارة تواكب العالم ولكن ذات طراز يدل على ع


----------



## omer_d (20 يوليو 2009)

فكرة جميلة ان نرى عالمنا العربي ينهض بعمارة تواكب العالم ولكن ذات طراز يدل على عظمتها


----------



## ياسر علي سالم (13 أغسطس 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## حياة علي (15 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع حلو فعلاً مشكورين


----------



## منى عبدالله جلال (19 أغسطس 2009)

اولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
الفكره ممتازه جدا علشان التكامل المعرفى


----------



## amm88 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

كيف ممكن شارك معكمك 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## hana84 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع حلو ومميز 
تحياتى اليك وموفقة ان شاء الله


----------



## ktkat (8 ديسمبر 2009)

فكرة جيد ه بالتوفيق


----------



## مودى هندى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

هل هذا النظام معمول به حتى ان ام لا ؟؟


----------



## خالد جندي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

فكرة جيده وتحتاج مجهود


----------



## مملكه الحريه (19 يناير 2010)

انها لفكره رائعه


----------



## hananfadi (19 فبراير 2010)

*موضوعاكثر من رائعو يستحق الاهتمام *
شكرا لك​


----------



## مطيع يحيى (31 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## نفحات الأيمان (2 أبريل 2010)

فكرة رائعة جدا وتفيد الجميع 
بالتوفيق


----------



## عزه الشريف (5 أبريل 2010)

:20:والله فكره ممتازه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس سعيد النمر (5 أبريل 2010)

فكرة رائعهومنشطه


----------



## عزه الشريف (14 مايو 2010)

ممتاز بارك الله فيكم ونتمنى المزيد:20:


----------



## رائدة المستقبل (17 مايو 2010)

......توكلنا على الله......


----------



## ROZE1 (3 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله صاحب الفكرة مع ذلك كنا نتمنى ان تكون مواضيع معمارية اكثر فائدة ولابأس بالموضوع الثاني ألمطروح 
(العمارة ألبيئية) لقلة الذين يمتلكون معلومات عنه والمطلوب من المعماريين وألمصميين ألانتباه لهذا ألموضوع لانه
حاجة الحياة له مع التقدير لكل المساهمين


----------



## مازن ألحسن (30 يونيو 2010)

فكرة رائعة فلنتوكل على الله


----------



## الرحااااال (3 يوليو 2010)

على بركة الله


----------



## m.alkhdour (4 يوليو 2010)

معكم على طول


----------



## arch_hamada (15 يوليو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## هنااااااادي (15 يوليو 2010)

والله انها فكرة رائعة وارجو الاستمرار فيها 
ومشكووووووووورة اختي عبير على هالفكرة الاكثر من رائعة


----------



## maya man (17 يوليو 2010)

يسلموووو ...............وانا معكم.............
الله الموفق


----------



## نسيمة 87 (1 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## abdlhkim (1 سبتمبر 2010)

فكرة رائعه والله الموفق


----------



## khabdo (3 سبتمبر 2010)

و الله أفضل فكرة


----------



## hosammarawan (4 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الفكره ممتازه وارغب ف المشاركه 
وهذه من افضل الافكار التى تنمى الثقافه الهندسيه لدى المهندسين


----------



## alband (30 سبتمبر 2010)

فكره جيده والتوفيق من الله للجميع


----------

